# Height of laziness



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

Thought this was cute


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

that is sweet. They just want a hay ride.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How long you think before hay is all over the place ?


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

They didn't stay long, too much other good browse around. I just thought it was funny that Shelly was laying down while she ate


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are adorable


----------

